# Small gap by the hosel



## Tiger (Nov 11, 2010)

I've noticed that a small gap (1/2mm) has appeared by the hosel on my 6 iron. Clubs are exactly a year old and were c/f and made at Tirleist. What do I do? Take it back to where I got it, send it to Titleist or can my pro remedy it? I'm assuming it should be decommissioned till remedied. Also do I need to get the other irons checked?

Ta muchly.


----------



## JezzE (Nov 11, 2010)

Tiger,
Might be missing the point here, but without seeing it, it could just be that the ferrule (if it has one?) has moved/slipped slightly rather than the head. Your pro should be able to take a quick look and let you know.


----------



## Robobum (Nov 11, 2010)

If you spent half as much time playing as you do fretting about your clubs and bag set up, you'de be smashing 90 by now!!! 

Is it black plastic??

Grasp with mark 1 finger and thumb and push the thing back down into place.


----------



## viscount17 (Nov 11, 2010)

Had the same thing happen. 
The ferrule is simply there to make the junction between club head and shaft look tidy. It has no structural or functional purpose.
If you're concerned a dab of Araldite and push it back where it came from.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 11, 2010)

Tiger I agree 99 per cent with the others, the black plastic has moved not the head.
BUT
To make sure the head isn't coming loose, compare the length of your 5,6 and 7. There should be half an inch difference in each club.
If the head is coming loose, it will be closer to the 5 than the 7.
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Twire (Nov 11, 2010)

BUT
To make sure the head isn't coming loose, compare the length of your 5,6 and 7. There should be half an inch difference in each club.
If the head is coming loose, it will be closer to the 5 than the 7.
Hope that makes sense.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I'd use this method to determine whether the head is loose or not, especially as the gap is only 0.5mm.

Grab the head in one hand and the shaft in the other and see if it twists, that's a better test.

But I do agree with the others, and it's probably only the ferrule.


----------



## JustOne (Nov 11, 2010)

Not that I want to take the post off topic.... but....

Twire, what happened to your Wilson clubs? and feedbeck on that? It was you that went with AuburnWarrior wasn't it?


----------



## Twire (Nov 11, 2010)

Not that I want to take the post off topic.... but....

Twire, what happened to your Wilson clubs? and feedbeck on that? It was you that went with AuburnWarrior wasn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, t'was me indeed.

Clubs not arrived yet, should be here in the next week or so.


----------



## bernix (Nov 11, 2010)

Visit you pro and show him the club. My pro is very helpful in this respect


----------



## haplesshacker (Nov 11, 2010)

Had the same with my seven iron last year. A bit of steam from the kettle and slide the black plastic ferrule back into place. I too thought that it was the head coming off, but it was solid.


----------



## thecraw (Nov 11, 2010)

Boil your kettle, hold the ferrule over the steam for about 30 seconds and push it back into place, it'll slide down nae bother!


----------



## thecraw (Nov 11, 2010)

Great minds!


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 11, 2010)

Be careful, as too much heat will melt the glue holding the head on. Not good.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks guys much appreciated useful to have the forum knowledge. 

Robo fair point  though a smattering of golfing ability might be of slightly more help


----------



## Robobum (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks guys much appreciated useful to have the forum knowledge. 

Robo fair point  though a smattering of golfing ability might be of slightly more help 

Click to expand...

Ability is overrated, schlapping it round ugly is the furture.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 11, 2010)

The future is mine then.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 11, 2010)

Boil your kettle, hold the ferrule over the steam for about 30 seconds and push it back into place, it'll slide down nae bother!
		
Click to expand...

Buy Ping.
You wouldn't have to do this


----------



## john0 (Nov 11, 2010)

I thought all Pings had a gap near the hosel?


----------



## Tiger (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks guys much appreciated useful to have the forum knowledge. 

Robo fair point  though a smattering of golfing ability might be of slightly more help 

Click to expand...

Ability is overrated, schlapping it round ugly is the future. 

Click to expand...

I'm trying that on Saturday will let you know how I get on


----------



## Tiger (Nov 11, 2010)

Right gents. Thanks a bundle. It was a 2mm gap, it was the ferrule (another useful piece of knowledge gained), I applied a little steam and slotted it back into place. Nice. Your help is most appreciated. Right I'm off to schlapp it ugly down the range.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 11, 2010)

Another convert to the noble art of schlapping it round. Good news on the club front and its great what a vast array of knowledge (and some of it useful) the forum has


----------

